
Boston Dynamics New Wheeled Robot Called Handle - saycheese
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eU4i6RIN-pU
======
saycheese
Linked video was deleted, here's a repost:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=giS41utjlbU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=giS41utjlbU)

Main thing I see no commenting about is the robot appears to be able to walk
on two legs AND roll on two; the arm/leg layout matches their robots that walk
in four legs.

~~~
euyyn
That would make sense to me: in rough terrain, block the wheels and walk; on a
flat surface, roll for better efficiency or speed.

------
saycheese
Anyone know what happened to Google's plans to sell Boston Dynamics?

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-17/google-
is...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-17/google-is-said-to-
put-boston-dynamics-robotics-unit-up-for-sale)

~~~
euyyn
The wheeled robot said "no" and no one dared.

------
pacnw
You have 20 seconds to comply!

------
Fricken
The coolest thing on wheels since Rodney Mullen.

------
banku_brougham
I've been wondering what would remind me to rewatch BSG, here we go!

------
iamcasen
robocop is nigh!

